# General > Gardening >  Plants for Sale

## gardeninginagale

Bare-root season has gone now, but still many pot-grown herbaceous perennials and shrubs available  Open for sales every Sunday, 10 am till dusk, and any other time by arrangement. Still have broad beans in jiffys, but only tomorrow, 'cos If not sold, will use myself, and in due course fill my freezer.

----------


## Kenn

Weather permitting might come across as the plants I bought from you last year are doing great.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Will be here for plant sales tomorrow (Mon May 2) as it is a holiday for many folk and an extended gardening weekend. Thanks to LIZZ and many others who have been here over the weekend. It is always a pleasure to discuss plants and gardens and meet people, from beginners to old hands. All welcome tomorrow.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Directions posted in another thread, but here again. From Castletown, take the Groats road. Just outside the village, take the first and only public road right (unsigned, heads for Lyth). I am the first house on the right up that road, white cottage on the roadside.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Open for plant sales this Sunday as usual, 10am until the sun sets. Any other time by arrangement, just pm me and we'll organise. All welcome, directions posted above.

----------


## moureen

Hi,do you still have plants for sale?? And do I go to the right up road just before Groats? Sorry can't find private message link!!

----------


## gardeninginagale

Hi there. Yes, still have a good selection. Here for sales every Sunday, or any evening after 5.30. Sorry if my directions weren't clear. I'm just outside Castletown. From Castletown take the Groats road. Just outside Castletown, take the first public road on the right (unsigned, goes to Lyth/Greenland). I'm the first house on the right up that road, white cottage on the roadside.

----------


## gardeninginagale

moureen, have tried to send message. Strangely, given you can't find the message link, 'e org tells me your message box is full. So can't contact you that way. Please get back to me, either here on this thread, or by message after clearing out inbox. Mike.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Plants for sale as usual, including now some new season plants good to go. Shrubs, herbs and perennials. Always here on a Sunday, other times by arrangement. Directions posted above. Or message me for info or anything else! Mike.

----------


## Kenn

Can highly recommend, have been buying plants for the last two years and they are doing great.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Many thanks, LIZZ, for the recommendation. Greatly appreciated. And moureen, will try your inbox again.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Just spent this pm sorting out and bringing forward new season's plants. A few bargains - 3 for £2.00 - nothing wrong with them, just don't have time to pot them on. Many new season shrubs, Cherry Laurel, Buddleja, Variegated Dogwood, too many to list. Herbs - new Apple Mint and several others. Herbaceous perennials - new Shasta Daisies ready now, and more. Open this Sunday and every Sunday, 10am till late.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Open again this Sunday, all day

----------


## gardeninginagale

Open for sales this Sunday, and every Sunday. Directions posted above.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Open as usual this Sunday for plant sales. All welcome.

----------


## gardeninginagale

All welcome this Sunday. Open for plant sales, like every Sunday.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Some new plants coming through. Open for plants sales every Sunday.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Still a good selection. Sold lots of shrubs this summer - thank you to all who came and bought. Greatly appreciated. Plenty more shrubs, many herbaceous and loads of herbs. Here this Sunday and every Sunday, any other time by arrangement.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Open for plant sales this Sunday as usual.

----------


## Suzanne Mackay

> Bare-root season has gone now, but still many pot-grown herbaceous perennials and shrubs available  Open for sales every Sunday, 10 am till dusk, and any other time by arrangement. Still have broad beans in jiffys, but only tomorrow, 'cos If not sold, will use myself, and in due course fill my freezer.



hi new to this forum, where are you?

----------


## gardeninginagale

From Castletown, take the Groats road. Just outside Castletown, past the old mill, take the first and only public road right (unsigned, heads to Greenland/Lyth). I'm the first house on the right up that road, white cottage on roadside.

----------


## manzie

Hello gardeninginagale, I'd like to try to grow plants for topiary do you have anything for sale that would be suitable for this.
Regards manzie

----------


## gardeninginagale

Box is the obvious choice but it is not fully hardy in Caithness. I don't have box anyway, because I only propagate plants from my own garden, that way I know they are Caithness-tolerant! Can I suggest Lonicera nitida Bagessen's Gold? Small gold leafed shrub, responds well to pruning and clipping into shape. Very hardy, keeps its leaves all year round. Very tolerant of hard pruning.

----------


## manzie

Thanks for the quick reply do you have any bagessen's gold? What about holly can that be used.
Thank you very much for your advice it's much appreciated 
Regards manzie

----------


## gardeninginagale

Hi Manzie. I have 3 or 4 Bagessens at the moment. Don't have holly. Do know a bit about them though. The variety pyramidalis is as good as its name, and there is a dwarf holly, ferox, which clips well. The Bagessens are popular. Do you want me to reserve one for you? Mike.

----------


## manzie

Gardeninginagale if you could keep 2 for me that would be great, no I don't know a thing about hollies, I'm a plant it and hope for the best just a beginner, I'm not sure when I'll get out but I'll let you know before hand 
Many Thanks
manzie

----------

